
Facebook Fudges Your Password for Your Convenience - ryan_j_naughton
https://www.howtogeek.com/402761/facebook-fudges-your-password-for-your-convenience/
======
chmaynard
This is so, so wrong. Now I have another good reason to avoid Facebook.

